
Arbitrary infix operators in Python - joeyespo
http://code.activestate.com/recipes/384122-infix-operators/?in=lang-python
======
vegas
Bringing the elegance, style, and linguistic specificity of C++ to Python.
Next article will cover how to introduce friends classes and three different
kinds of inheritance, to further simplify your python life.

